# Tommy Pham's fish room



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello all of Planted Tank's members
I just starting with my new tank from last week and today i wanna share some pics with you guys . :fish:
*11-18-2012*
i ordered 10 bags of ADA AMAZONIA powder type (9 liters /each bag )
ADA mat garden and ADA brighty K (500ml)









DIY stand and light hanging for my odyssea T5HO light










inside of the cabinet 


























picked some ohko stone ( dragon stone )










the tank with 1 bag of ADA amazonia ( 9 liters )









lily pipes and co2 diffuser + bubble counter 









hard scape





































and the final i added 1 more bag of soil ( 9 liters powder type) on top then some cuba baby tears 










i will update more pics soon . thank 

this is another tank i waiting for HC cuba growing on full carpet
























*11-29-2012*
i filled up the tank yesterday after 10 days dry start (11/18 - 11/29)









mixed seachem MATRIX with eheim SUBSTRAT for the filter










set up co2



















*12-07-2012 *
added 20 crystal red shrimps SS+SSS grade 









*02-05-2013*


































































my 48" tank ( 6 months old )









72" tank ( 1month old )

























Nano tank 



































12/2013 : RESCAPE


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: Very nice tank, set-up and 'scape! Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

love thos rocks very nice start


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, that is very nice.. and expensive!!! :O


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

The DIY stand is amazing.


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey, very nice tank. (dep qua)


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

discusplantedtanklover said:


> Hey, very nice tank. (dep qua)


Thank you ( cám ơn )


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty nice tanks.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice start so far.

Side note: How many vietnamese people are commenting right now... because it's almost to the point of 2 hands to count...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice setup! The cabinet came out great and looks super clean and organized, which I like. 

What size of eheim filter did you pick? 

You used 18 liters of powder?


----------



## Stitchwod (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey,

Really nice. Very well thought out from every angle. Look forward to updates. 

Anyone else read this line and then double check the size of the tank? :icon_eek:



tommypham said:


> i ordered 10 bags of ADA AMAZONIA powder 9 liters


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing tank


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Stitchwod said:


> Hey,
> 
> Really nice. Very well thought out from every angle. Look forward to updates.
> 
> Anyone else read this line and then double check the size of the tank? :icon_eek:





tommypham said:


> i ordered 10 bags of ADA AMAZONIA powder 9 liters *for now and some tanks coming in the future* :fish:


I agree with the above posts...this tank looks great! It's got a lot of potential to it.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

You did an excellent job on the stand! 

Love the way the light is hung too.

Oh and the ohko stone goes perfect with the stand not to mention ohko always looks really cool to me.

Look forward to seeing this one progress!


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

very nice... good job..


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Nice setup! The cabinet came out great and looks super clean and organized, which I like.
> 
> What size of eheim filter did you pick?
> 
> You used 18 liters of powder?


yes i used 18 liters of soil for this tank and the filter is eheim 2213 :fish:


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

nice and CLEAAAN


this stand really appeals to the OCD side of me


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Love everything that you have. Love the stand. I wish I have that knowledge to make that stand.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 30, 2012)

Kayen said:


> Nice start so far.
> 
> Side note: How many vietnamese people are commenting right now... because it's almost to the point of 2 hands to count...


Another new member here (wa dep)


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow that stand is so nice and neat! I love the scape too!


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Kayla said:


> Another new member here (wa dep)


thanks Kayla , glad to see many Vietnamese on here :fish:


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great. That's a very impressive stand as well.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

i filled up the tank yesterday 










mixed seachem MATRIX with eheim SUBSTRAT for the filter










set up co2


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Good start, any plans for a taller background plant in there?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

love the hardscape, nice start


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

nice pearling


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Kayen said:


> Good start, any plans for a taller background plant in there?


for now i still waiting for HC growling full carpet then let see how the scape look like . i will add some taller plans later if needed


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> love the hardscape, nice start





andrewss said:


> lookin good





Green_Flash said:


> nice pearling


thank all


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

12-07-12 
added 20 of CRS SS+SSS grade


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

before and after


----------



## flipanda (Nov 30, 2009)

loving the tank as well as that stand. i wish i had the know how to do one as clean and beautiful as that.

that hc filled in for you quick. im still waiting for mine to fill in.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

flipanda said:


> loving the tank as well as that stand. i wish i had the know how to do one as clean and beautiful as that.
> 
> that hc filled in for you quick. im still waiting for mine to fill in.


My HC grow full carpet only in 1 month . how long did you plant HC in your tank ?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

*02-05-2013*


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

beautiful new shots!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What's that shrimp in the last pic?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> What's that shrimp in the last pic?


That Amano shrimp


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank, shrimp, and pics!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That stand is gorgeous. Wish I had the skills. Probably may favorite ADA style stand yet, love the attention to detail. Tank is looking great too. I like how you took advantage of the height of the tank, rather than staying more "traditional" and having a bunch of room at the top.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice setup! very clean


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

I really like this layout man great job! I would've skipped the anubias though. just my personal opinion



tommypham said:


> before and after


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

great Journal Tommy, looks like you cleaned out ADA of all of their soil. =)


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

I am absolutely green with envy, your stand is very well put together!


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

binbin9 said:


> great Journal Tommy, looks like you cleaned out ADA of all of their soil. =)


 haha I got very good deal with AFA if i purchased over $999 as 1 time . That's why i bought many items as same time .


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

Stitchwod said:


> Hey,
> 
> Really nice. Very well thought out from every angle. Look forward to updates.
> 
> Anyone else read this line and then double check the size of the tank? :icon_eek:


lol i did like 3 times, really slow moment


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow that is a lot of soil purchased!


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Wow that is a lot of soil purchased!


still not enough soil for my 48" long and 72" long tanks .

72" tank ( only 1 month old )


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Those tanks look very nice. You should fill the corner
in the 48" up a little more though.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

AquaticStory said:


> Those tanks look very nice. You should fill the corner
> in the 48" up a little more though.


I know . I know 
New 049 tropical


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice tanks Tommy! For my tank, are you certain spraying with an Excel and water mix is not good, considering I am NOT going to have CO2?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

*02/11/2013*
just another picture of my tanks .


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the stand but I love your scape even more. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> Very nice tanks Tommy! For my tank, are you certain spraying with an Excel and water mix is not good, considering I am NOT going to have CO2?


 you could mix Excel with water after u filled your tank . But do not recommend spraing it when u dry start . It might kill your plants. Last time I tried mix it ( 1 cap full excel with haft gallon water ) and spray into my tank when dry start then all of my plants died after a week .


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

*02-14-2013*
added more shrimps , ordered from Nick ( speedie408) . Amazing shrimps . All of them looking heathy and nice color . Great seller .


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Will rescape the tank next week .


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Bserve said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would like to try new scape . :drool: i know all of my tanks are looking good now but :bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

Loi hai thiet ;p


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome work on all of your tanks!


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful tanks my viet friend!


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Your tanks look WOW !!!
Seems u put in a lot of hard work to keep the tanks looking that great. 
Good job. You got my vote and a big LIKE.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Nanoful said:


> Loi hai thiet ;p


LoL . Thank You . 

BÌnh thường thôi mà bạn , có lợi hại gì đâu .


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Rony11 said:


> Your tanks look WOW !!!
> Seems u put in a lot of hard work to keep the tanks looking that great.
> Good job. You got my vote and a big LIKE.


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

revspeed said:


> Beautiful tanks my viet friend!


good to see many of Vietnamese on this 4rum


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome tanks. What lights do you have running on the nano tank?


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Anh tommy co facebook khong? Cho em add de hom nao thinh giao voi :d


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

iantan05 said:


> Awesome tanks. What lights do you have running on the nano tank?


Running Fluval 13w on the nano roud:


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

great work on so many levels. keep it up


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

zetvi said:


> Anh tommy co facebook khong? Cho em add de hom nao thinh giao voi :d


I will pm you my Facebook .


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

beautiful tank


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

asuran said:


> beautiful tank


Thank you


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

shift said:


> Awesome work on all of your tanks!


Thank you


----------



## Aquat (Aug 27, 2012)

tommypham said:


> *02/11/2013*
> just another picture of my tanks .


Why does the 48" look like it's about to topple over?


----------



## liquidbud (Jun 9, 2013)

Aquat said:


> Why does the 48" look like it's about to topple over?


I think it's an optical illusion from the two different height tables on either side.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

DECEMBER-2013 
NEW SCAPE 

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice. A neon foreground is certainly original! Ohko is a great rock to work with.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> Very nice. A neon foreground is certainly original! Ohko is a great rock to work with.


Thank you


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> Very nice. A neon foreground is certainly original! Ohko is a great rock to work with.


I tried the neon foreground once, but I could never get them to root.  

Great tank--will be interesting to watch it grow in.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Knotyoureality said:


> I tried the neon foreground once, but I could never get them to root.
> 
> Great tank--will be interesting to watch it grow in.


Thank you . I will update more picture of this tank soon as I can


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

liquidbud said:


> I think it's an optical illusion from the two different height tables on either side.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


You are right


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Tommy, your a "water box artist"....beautiful tanks.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

londonloco said:


> Tommy, your a "water box artist"....beautiful tanks.


Thank you


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing tanks!!
Where did you get the 72" tank? Did you de-rimed it yourself? Its really stunning, and I love the 48" tank with the angels in it. Almost like looked a painting
Good Job


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Mizuhuman said:


> Amazing tanks!!
> Where did you get the 72" tank? Did you de-rimed it yourself? Its really stunning, and I love the 48" tank with the angels in it. Almost like looked a painting
> Good Job


The 72 tank is custom build by my brother:confused1:


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

revspeed said:


> Beautiful tanks my viet friend!


Happy Vietnamese new year to all of my friends


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

Chuc bac mot nam moi an khang thinh vuong


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

tommypham, do you know where I could get some bottle holders like that?


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful scapes!!!


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

wade0328 said:


> tommypham, do you know where I could get some bottle holders like that?


I got those at Walmart .


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

The Trigger said:


> Beautiful scapes!!!


Thank you The Trigger


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

new picture i just took


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

I just sold my 90 gallon wave front today . will go find a bigger tank tomorrow .


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

New pictures coming soon


----------

